# Delta 6" Jointer



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Check out what I just bought for $92.00. Still in box.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Did you buy this from a store or someone that had one to sell?


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Give ya $93 for it!!


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Store. It pays to do business with one place for 15yrs. When the store clearances items, guess who gets the call?


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's the one final large purchase I want to make. For some reason though,the wife never believes me. I've been looking at the jets and the deltas but wouldn't overlook a good deal on any other respectable brand.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's an amazing deal....$250 is pretty darn good! I suspect you'll love having a jointer....nothing like straight flat stock to start every project. Makes the joints fit together like you meant to do that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

*Awesome!*

What do you think of it? I got the same one not too long ago... 
:icon_sad: I paid 3 times as much. Still love it though.

I need some deals like that...
Congrats, Randy


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Graphiti said:


> What do you think of it? I got the same one not too long ago...
> :icon_sad: I paid 3 times as much. Still love it though.
> 
> I need some deals like that...
> Congrats, Randy


 
Don't know yet, it's still in the box. Plan on setting it up today. Will let you know.


----------

